# Delete



## goatgirl132 (Feb 14, 2013)

Delete


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2013)

we have used Purina Impulse or intimidator in past years and we were happy with it.  Also, purina makes different levels of show bloom/top dress.  one for show wethers  that need to put on weight, one for wethers that have too much fat on them.  

We have also use Show-rite Glen Marten feeds, they have 3 levels to their feed.  You move up on the levels as you get closer to the fair.  I personally like the purina better. Those are really the only two in our area, other than a couple that  the local feed mill makes.  I have not used those.  

They are both 20 to 21 dollars a 50lb bag. 


If you are more mid-west. Then you have a lot more options.


----------

